# Stiverne vs Wilder predection thread



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Fights happening 17th of january, who you got?

imo Stiverne's going to take this one. Just rewatched Stiverne vs Arreola and I've gotta say I would'nt count him out versus Wlad, guy is speedy, can take a punch and punches hard himself. great timing and knows how to work the ring. only drawback is that he lets his opponents rough him up in the ropes looking to counter. That could be terrible vs Wlad. I remember the Austin fight where Austin got 4 left hooks when he was cornered.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Im going to pick Wilder by KO inside 3. I don`t think Stiverne is a bad fighter I just think in this one he is going to get hit and will make the mistake of trying to bang back early on. If Stiverne can get it going a few rounds the fight starts to become his. I just don`t think he will,I don`t think he will fold off the first right hand but he won`t just let getting hurt go. He will try answer with big shots of his own and that suits Wilder. 

Just my opinion and Im usually wrong so Stiverne early is probably a good bet!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The thing I hate about Stiverne is he likes to, as you say, hang on the ropes and look for the counter. He can't afford to do that against someone with Wilder's power and reach. This is the only thing I don't like about my prediction of Stiverne winning.

With that said, I think Stiverne KOs Wilder under 5 rounds.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I'm taking wilder.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> The thing I hate about Stiverne is he likes to, as you say, hang on the ropes and look for the counter. He can't afford to do that against someone with Wilder's power and reach. This is the only thing I don't like about my prediction of Stiverne winning.
> 
> With that said, I think Stiverne KOs Wilder under 5 rounds.


Yeah, Stiverne has to come forward in this fight, Wilder would happily let him stay on the ropes and just paw with the jab looking for a big right and then stepping back as soon as Stiverne tries to attack

If StiverNe comes forward or stays in the middle he is fast enough to counter a Wilder, Stiverne has alot of power and I'm not sure on Wilder's chin, Stiverne doesn't have to land clean to hurt him

i think Stiverne could take some of Wilder's shots but if Wilder gets him in the side of the head it could be game over, if Stiverne doesn't go back he will catch Wilder within 4 rounds


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Stiverne by stoppage. The guy has impressed me. He is proven. Wilder is not. Simple as that.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I pick Wilder to win this one. Too much elastic power for Stiverne


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, poll is tight. Looks like this will split the forum down the middle.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Since this thread is asking for predictions, I predict Wilder will win via KO probably in the 2nd or 3rd round via over hand right. Stiverne likes to leave his left at his hip and pop the jab out. I think Wilder will come right over the top for a lights out win.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

To Stiverne's credit, he predicted exactly what he would do to Arreola in the 2nd fight.

At 2:18, he predicts he "would drop Arreola. Chris would get up, then he would whoop Arreola some more, then stop him", which is exactly what happen.

Interesting


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, poll is tight. Looks like this will split the forum down the middle.


Wilder will split Stiverne down the middle. :smile


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

I don't particularly like Stiverne's lazy style. As said before, all he does is lay on the ropes and waits to counter. That's the kind of style that could be easily exploited by a boxer who fights at range. I'm not sure is Wilder can do that since he's mostly unproven, but no way in hell he beats Wlad fighting like that.


----------



## Mable (Feb 27, 2014)

Wilder pretty early I reckon, irrespective of how much of a bandy legged cunt he is, his power seems legit.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder has the stylistic advantage here.
But still going with Stiverne because he's fought a higher level of competition.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

For a fight that everyone predicts will end in a an ko, it could be a boring one. Both guys can be very very patient and then go for the ko


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

If Stiverne can get to mid rounds Wilder is getting knocked out. I believe this will happen.


----------



## josip (Jun 4, 2013)

Stiverne needs to be the agressor on this fight.he must force Wilder to fight on his backfoot.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I'm a Wilder fan, but I don't feel good about this fight...I'm going with Stiverne, hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I got Wilder but I'm concerned about his chin. He got stopped a few times as a amateur. I wonder how he will take Stiverne's shots. I expect Wilder to KO him early.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

live bet this after the fourth round

if wilder hasnt hurt stiverne by then he probably wont.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Wilder by KO!


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I have Wilder because I don't trust Stiverne to be able to cope with the reach.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm gonna bite the bullet and say Wilder by KO. I'm in no way confident about the pick, but if his last fight was legit then he's packing a serious wallop, and good as Stiverne's chin is he's there to be hit, and hurt. People are getting a bit carried away by Steve's two wins over Arreola, I feel. Take those out of the equation and his resume isn't significantly stronger than Wilder's, if at all. It's also worth bearing in mind how much he struggled against a Ray Austin using a fairly slow rudimentary jab to keep the shorter man at bay. Whether Wilder will use his far faster snappier jab to do the same remains to be seen, but it's at least an option for him if he needs it, and he has demonstrated in the past that he has the discipline to box on the outside for short stretches of a fight (all we've really got to go on, unfortunately).

Wilder by KO, I think...


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

I think Wilder by an early KO, but if that doesn't happen and it starts going rounds, then Stiverne. But for now I'm going with Wilder.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Wilder KO.

Goodnight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilder, by third round decapitation.

No, wait: Second round. The normally cautious Wilder isn't going to want to give Stiverne time to get settled, so he'll probably want to take him out early.

---------


As for the poll above, I'm fairly certain that neither Wilder OR Stiverne will win by "decesion." :lol:

I also doubt the fight will go to the cards. :smile


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wilder is meant to win, I haven't much of a clue on who wins. I don't have confidence in either guys chin, and I'm alarmed by how Stiverne was nearly outboxed by Austin.

I think whoever lands first wins.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I think the key will be the overhand right from Stiverne. He'll need to throw it over Wilder's jab, though. Stiverne can do some damage with those. If it lands on Wilder, I think it'll be night-night. 

Stiverne definitely has to be wary of Wilder's right splitting his high guard. Arreola got the best of Stiverne in the second fight when he advanced hard with his double jab and punished Stiverne on the ropes. Stiverne goes into his high guard on the ropes and Arreola easily splits his guard and lands a hard right. I wish I could show .gifs of this because I have the exact moment from the 2nd fight this happens (round 3 about a minute left in the round). Arreola did take a lot of counters to land it, though. 

This is what's giving me second thoughts on picking Stiverne. His high guard while on the ropes is just so susceptible to right-hands.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Wilder decision. I see Stiverne fighting overly cautious, falling behind on the cards and never really initiating the action. He'll have some success and will probably say he felt he won the fight.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

If Stiverne fights like he did against Price, I see Stiverne winning by TKO.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

This fight will expose Wilder's feather fists.

Stiverne KO1


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

KING said:


> *This fight will expose Wilder's feather fists.*
> 
> Stiverne KO1


Not only that, but the world will finally realize that Wilder is only 5' 8 1/2" tall ! He will be totally exposed!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> If Stiverne fights like he did against Price, I see Stiverne winning by TKO.


The Price fight is what makes me think Stiverne has a very good chance of winning. His overhand rights over the jab were very good and could be key.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> The Price fight is what makes me think Stiverne has a very good chance of winning. His overhand rights over the jab were very good and could be key.


I have to watch that fight again. IIRC, Stiverne was a very different fighter in the ams, with a much more "come forward" style.

I also think he's a bit slower now. - But maybe not, gotta' watch that fight tomorrow.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Leaning towards Stiverne by KO but it's pretty much a toss up IMO. I just think he's more skilled, fought better competition, and he got good power too.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> As for the poll above, I'm fairly certain that neither Wilder OR Stiverne will win by "decesion." :lol:
> 
> I also doubt the fight will go to the cards. :smile


That means it'll probably happen. You know how boxing is.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> That means it'll probably happen. You know how boxing is.


I'd be most impressed if Wilder boxes him to a shut out decision or stops him late without losing a single round.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> I'd be most impressed if Wilder boxes him to a shut out decision or stops him late without losing a single round.


So would I. Wilder is a total question mark after the fourth round. We know he can bang, but can he box?


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Big Stivvy by KO


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

It's Ovah said:


> So would I. Wilder is a total question mark after the fourth round. We know he can bang, but can he box?


I am not a Wilder fan but I do think with his sporting background and the fact that the guy is in good shape that he could go 12 rounds. Unless comes swinging for the first 4 rounds like vs Harrisson I think he can go 12 rounds condition wise. He can be very patient so would not be suprised with some boring opening rounds both of them pawing at each other and testing the water.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

This fight won't go the distance. I'm leaning towards a stoppage by wilder. I am not confident in that pick because let's face it, Stiverne has fought better opposition. I do think if Wilder is patient, uses the jab to control distance and set up the big right he will win.


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

KO, 60/40 in favor of Wilder.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> The Price fight is what makes me think Stiverne has a very good chance of winning. His overhand rights over the jab were very good and could be key.


Yup, that is where I got my key to the fight too. I watched the Price fight, but I also watched the fight where Wilder gets knocked out in the ams. Wilder gets wobbled badly when the Russian launches his right-hand over his jab, repeatedly. The Russian's rights didn't even look as lethal as the one Stiverne got Price with.

Man, this forum is still split up between the winner. Looks like it's 16 in favor of Stiverne (counting the sole decision vote) and 16 in favor of Wilder.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yup, that is where I got my key to the fight too. I watched the Price fight, but I also watched the fight where Wilder gets knocked out in the ams. Wilder gets wobbled badly when the Russian launches his right-hand over his jab, repeatedly. The Russian's rights didn't even look as lethal as the one Stiverne got Price with.
> 
> Man, this forum is still split up between the winner. Looks like it's 16 in favor of Stiverne (counting the sole decision vote) and 16 in favor of Wilder.


i havent even voted man, im stuck on it


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> i havent even voted man, im stuck on it


I just went with Stiverne because he's more proven, but the more I see Arreola/Stiverne: II, the more I think this is a bad stylistic match-up for Stiverne. :conf

This is why I don't bet real money on boxing, though.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> I am not a Wilder fan but I do think with his sporting background and the fact that the guy is in good shape that he could go 12 rounds. Unless comes swinging for the first 4 rounds like vs Harrisson I think he can go 12 rounds condition wise. He can be very patient so would not be suprised with some boring opening rounds both of them pawing at each other and testing the water.


I'm not worried about his conditioning so much as his ability to stick to a disciplined gameplan. Boxing for short stretches is well and good, but Wilder always seems on the verge of totally going crazy whenever he sniffs a hint of an opportunity to land big shots. It's a tactic that's worked against the relatively limited opposition he's thus far faced, but what about when he fights someone who can exploit that weakness, set traps, goad him into overcommitting? What does he do when his initial flurries fail to knock his opponent down, and he finds himself having to reset and do it all again, for round after round? That's often where lack of experience really starts to show.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I have great respect for Stiverne as a fighter, for many reasons, and I've long said he has a "reasonable" chance against Wilder. We all can agree that Stiverne's only chance is to be the aggressor, driving Wilder backwards. While Wilder's footwork in general is excellent (incredibly good, in fact, despite what the haterz will claim) he does still have occasional balance problems when pressured. And of course he has not been pressured ENOUGH yet for us to really assess him.

I started to give Stiverne an even better chance after studying his amateur bouts more carefully, and seeing how well he can work off the front foot when he wants to, even against fighters with a long reach. Stiverne doesn't seem to be as fast as he was back then, but surely he still has the muscle memory to fight that way.

However, I'm starting to doubt his chances more & more.

Take a look at this clip of Wilder doing pad work. The two things I find most intriguing are, 1: Wilder is specifically working on footwork & punch technique WHILE MOVING BACKWARDS, and 2: He is throwing textbook-perfect uppercuts with both hands. Mark Breland knows what he's doing. Stiverne will have to keep a high guard to protect against Wilder's OH right, but it he does so wile coming forward, given his 4" reach disadvantage and given what we see in this video, Wilder should be able to take him out fairly easily with an uppercut.

Also note that Wilder is finally starting to tuck his chin well. While training is far different from an actual fight, this still bodes well for his "suspect" defense.






Sunday morning, Jan 18th, you can get out the butter & jam, because Stiverne will be toast.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder by KO


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I have great respect for Stiverne as a fighter, for many reasons, and I've long said he has a "reasonable" chance against Wilder. We all can agree that Stiverne's only chance is to be the aggressor, driving Wilder backwards. While Wilder's footwork in general is excellent (incredibly good, in fact, despite what the haterz will claim) he does still have occasional balance problems when pressured. And of course he has not been pressured ENOUGH yet for us to really assess him.
> 
> I started to give Stiverne an even better chance after studying his amateur bouts more carefully, and seeing how well he can work off the front foot when he wants to, even against fighters with a long reach. Stiverne doesn't seem to be as fast as he was back then, but surely he still has the muscle memory to fight that way.
> 
> ...


Who's that gonna doing the pads for him? Looks like Wilder is getting in some good work.

I want to see Wilder create openings and set up his offense. He's looking real sharp.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

genaro g said:


> *Who's that gonna doing the pads for him?* Looks like Wilder is getting in some good work.
> 
> I want to see Wilder create openings and set up his offense. He's looking real sharp.


That's obviously not Mark Breland in the ring.

I'm pretty sure that's Russ Anber. (Former longtime trainer of David Lemieux) who's been part of team Wilder for a few years now.

I might be Jay Deas, Wilder's co-trainer, though if so then Deas has aged a lot in the last few years. It's almost definitely Anber.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Here is Wilder working with Jay Deas & Mark Breland:






Silly title, though. This isn't Wilder trying to look "explosive' and showing off for the cameras. This is a for-real training session, in which he's working on new movements at medium speed, so as to build his muscle memory. Wilder has a very stringent & disciplined training routine.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Stiverne late. There surely must be a reason that they haven't put wilder in with anyone. Joshua almost has a better resume in 1 year.


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

I hate making predictions it seems like when I make them it never transpires. But I'm calling Wilder. Here's some thoughts:

Firstly not many people make Wlad look small:



























ok ok size isn't everything but......Manny on wilder:



> â€œWhen you talk about the best American heavyweight prospects and all of that, Deontay Wilder is right at the top of my list. I think heâ€™s a good prospect. I think that Wilderâ€™s a very good fighter. As far as the American fighters, heâ€™s No. 1 to me among the American heavyweights. I think that he could step up and challenge in one year. Iâ€™m talking within the next 12 months, if he can step up and challenge other fighters.
> 
> â€œThis fight that heâ€™s got coming up on Saturday, it ainâ€™t sâ€"t. It ainâ€™t nothing. Heâ€™s got to get away from fights like that. Forget about the record. Heâ€™s got to start fighting some real fighters, and when he does, you know what? Heâ€™ll beat them. So I think that the best heavyweight prospect for winning the heavyweight title is Deontay Wilder.â€ â€" Manny Steward, who trains Wladimir Klitschko.


He's also young.

Athletic.

Hungry.

& Fast and powerful! Look at the speed of these hands:






Stiverne meanwhile is slow. Hes clearly fatter than the amatuers and doesn't have good footwork. He doe have good technique and experience but I think Wilder's speed is going to throw that out of the window. Clean out.

My only fear in this fight is Don King. I have a feeling if Wilder doesn't KO Stiverne this will end in controversy......Shit I don't even recognise Wilders manager and I'm my experience small fry managers end up falling foul to the bigger managers in this sport.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> My only fear in this fight is Don King. I have a feeling if Wilder doesn't KO Stiverne this will end in controversy......Shit I don't even recognise Wilders manager and I'm my experience small fry managers end up falling foul to the bigger managers in this sport.


Fear not. Shelly Finkel has been a major player for a long, long time. Plus, Wilder has GBP and Al Haymon behind him. Compared to that team, Don King is currently a pimple on the ass of a syphillitic monkey.

-----------

I still can't believe this fight is actually happening. Go Mauricio Sulaiman !


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Fear not. Shelly Finkel has been a major player for a long, long time. Plus, Wilder has GBP and Al Haymon behind him. Compared to that team, Don King is currently a pimple on the ass of a syphillitic monkey.


Ahhh! Didn't know that. I did a quick google search and some bum name came up. I know Finkel, should ensure the field is even.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> Firstly not many people make Wlad look small:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf, there is no reason why Wilder should weigh less than 220 pounds. Dis ninja needs to add weight to his legs so bad


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> wtf, there is no reason why Wilder should weigh less than 220 pounds. Dis ninja needs to add weight to his legs so bad


He weighs under 220? Damn even Holyfield and Joe Louis weighed around 220 sometimes. His calves aren't big but thats genetics don't know if he can really do something about them. I mean look at this picture of Pac when he was 17: http://www.gerhardjoren.com/Documentary/LM-Gym-Manila/i-XpxWQw2 (can't post the image its self because of copyright) but its in there


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> wtf, there is no reason why Wilder should weigh less than 220 pounds. Dis ninja needs to add weight to his legs so bad


He's been over 220 the last 2 years.
Still 225 pounds for a man that looks that muscled very light.

Bambi legs.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm just DYING to know who is the one guy who voted "Stiverne by decision."


I desperately need to ask the person for some stock market tips. :lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I'm just DYING to know who is the one guy who voted "Stiverne by decision."
> 
> I desperately need to ask the person for some stock market tips. :lol:


Reppin501, just click on the numbers in the poll.
It's a public one.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

So what does @*Reppin501* know that the rest of us don't?

I can see voting for Stiverne by KO, because he's really quite skilled and has good power, but if he CAN'T take Wilder out, then in what alternate universe does he last 12 rounds against "The Slamma' From Alabama" ? (AKA "The Tuscaloosa Tornado" )


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> He weighs under 220? Damn even Holyfield and Joe Louis weighed around 220 sometimes. His calves aren't big but thats genetics don't know if he can really do something about them. I mean look at this picture of Pac when he was 17: http://www.gerhardjoren.com/Documentary/LM-Gym-Manila/i-XpxWQw2 (can't post the image its self because of copyright) but its in there





dyna said:


> He's been over 220 the last 2 years.
> Still 225 pounds for a man that looks that muscled very light.
> 
> Bambi legs.


I apologize, he weighed 227 vs Malik Scott. I did a quick google search before where they had him listed as 215lbs, but he's gotten bigger since that measurement was put there I'm assuming.

But we all still agree that he has small legs. If he went out to consume more calories the right way and concentrate more on his legs, he'd gain some more mass and balance.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

In 2013, vs Harrison: 224 lbs / vs Liakhovich: 224 lbs

In 2014 vs Scott: 227


But yeah, "Bambi" legs indeed. This is surely why he has occasional balance problems when forced backwards. (much worse when he was younger) I'm sure team Wilder is aware of this and are working on it, but genetics is genetics.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> In 2013, vs Harrison: 224 lbs / vs Liakhovich: 224 lbs
> 
> In 2014 vs Scott: 227
> 
> ...


It's good to see that they are looking to improve it though. They're at heavyweight, so they have a lot of flexibility with this


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> In 2013, vs Harrison: 224 lbs / vs Liakhovich: 224 lbs
> 
> In 2014 vs Scott: 227
> 
> ...


Yeah but Tyson has piddly legs too remember and his power was off the charts!!


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I'm just DYING to know who is the one guy who voted "Stiverne by decision."
> 
> I desperately need to ask the person for some stock market tips. :lol:


It's possible dude!!! Lets say Wilder comes on really strong then gases but manages to survive to the end. He's never been past 4 before!

Boxing never ceases to amaze me. Anything can happen bro!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> It's possible dude!!! Lets say Wilder comes on really strong then gases but manages to survive to the end. He's never been past 4 before!
> 
> Boxing never ceases to amaze me. Anything can happen bro!


That's a reasonable response, except Wilder won't gas. He's always in top shape, so he won't have any last-minute problems with electrolytes & such, plus he routinely spars for between 1 and 1.5 hours. The guy literally practices going for 15 + rounds.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> Yeah but Tyson has piddly legs too remember and his power was off the charts!!


You think Tyson had "piddly" legs? Say what?


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Wilder throws the kitchen sink at Stiverne early, fails to KO him, gasses out, and Stiverne knocks him out. Stiverne by KO round 6.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> Yeah but Tyson has piddly legs too remember and his power was off the charts!!


I've seen many people describe Tyson's legs are big. I think they were also pretty big.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> Yeah but Tyson has piddly legs too remember and his power was off the charts!!


Mike Tyson had huge quads, that was the source of his leaping power. Wilder's quads are abnormally small for someone so tall.










For such a stocky built guy, Tyson Fury's calves are quite average in size... But look at his quads, they're huge, now compare them to Wilder's.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

you cant be 5'10", 217 pounds of pure muscle and not have big legs


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Let's not forget that Wilder couldn't even KO Charlie Z.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Let's not forget that Wilder couldn't even KO Charlie Z.


I'm pretty confident Stiverne will take him deep and finish him off. Avatar bet anyone?


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

It's close on the polls, but Sitverne is gonna expose Wilder. Bet on it.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wilder pastes this lowlife piece of shit in less than 4 rounds.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

ImElvis666 said:


> Wilder pastes this lowlife piece of shit in less than 4 rounds.


Stiverne seems like an chill dude why is he a piece of shit


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

knowimuch said:


> Stiverne seems like an chill dude why is he a piece of shit


He started screaming at Wayne McCullough's wife at a UFC event when they were moved down to his seat to accommodate a TV interview. He continues to verbally abuse them while they were explaining the situation and then afterwards when he realised he fucked up and they weren't some shmucks he could abuse and get away with, he said McCullough was drunk and racially abused him. It's well known that McCullough doesn't drink. Fucking scum move.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

The only way Wilder wins this is, is if Stiverne takes the dive as Malik Scott did.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

JohnH said:


> The only way Wilder wins this is, is if Stiverne takes the dive as Malik Scott did.


Stiverne will whoop this dude.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

My money is on Stiverne but my heart is with Wilder.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> My money is on Stiverne but my heart is with Wilder.


We'll find out soon enough. Either Wilder can KO him or Stiverne takes him to uncharted territory in which he knocks spindly-legs out.


----------



## The Professor (Jun 8, 2012)

Wilder is a fraud, who's hiding pure china in his mandible. He fought nothing but stiffs for over five years, and only in the last year "stepped up" to fight name opponents who were either washed up former contenders or never-wases like Malik Scott.

And some of the cab drivers he's fought have had him on the canvas. Mark my words, Stiverne is a going to destroy this fraud, brutally exposing why his management has never put him in with anyone decent.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilder is flawed but he's also fast, powerful and filled with confidence, which makes him a dangerous man indeed. His weaknesses are not niggling in the back of his mind giving him pause because they've never been an issue for him. When he comes forward he can do so with impunity, regardless of the danger he is putting himself under with his wild overcommitted swings. A more experienced fighter wouldn't do that, but then he wouldn't be as dangerous either. Until Wilder tastes defeat he'll continue to fight like a man that can't be beaten.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Why somebody would pick Stiverne:
-More proven vs decent fighters; Arreola x2 & Ray Austin are better fighters than Wilder has ever faced.
-A hard hitter himself
-Good counterpunching skills 
-Proven he can take a good shot
-Wilder hasn't proven he can take a shot by a hard hitting HW
-Wilder has inconsistent defense

Why somebody would pick Wilder:
-Taller, longer reach
-Quicker hands and feet
-Arguably a more diverse punch selection, especially in these past few fights 
-Bad style match up for Stiverne
-Stiverne's leaky defense could be a problem 
-Stiverne's tendency to back up against the ropes could be a problem


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Wilder is getting exposed. There will be glass. Can't wait.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

this is such a tough fight to pick for all of the reasons listed in this thread already. i gotta bit the bullet and make a pick. i think wilder can clip stiverne with a big shot and then finish the job, but i can also see stiverne clipping wilder with a crisp counter shot. in the long-run, i like how wilder matches up with wlad in terms of size, however i think wlad takes both of these guys....

eff it, i'm taking stiverne ko


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

What the shit I accidentally voted for stiverne by decision

Just for the record I'm going with Wilder decision because I think Stivernes experience will carry him, but I believe he will fight overly cautious and be in somewhat survival mode late. I could even see both fighters hurting eachother which will result in a slower more cautious, nerves type fight. 

Wilder UD


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

Stiverne is gonna fold Wilder in half.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Stiverne is going to paste Wilder.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

genaro g said:


> What the shit I accidentally voted for stiverne by decision
> 
> Just for the record I'm going with Wilder decision because I think Stivernes experience will carry him, but I believe he will fight overly cautious and be in somewhat survival mode late. I could even see both fighters hurting eachother which will result in a slower more cautious, nerves type fight.
> 
> Wilder UD


Given how many people are going for a KO by either guy, I wouldn't be at all surprised if it goes the distance. These fights have a way of defying our expectations.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

I view Wilder as a Salita-level hype job, admittedly with great power. Thing is, his technique is so poor, he's not going to land those big looping telegraphed haymakers against a good HW. I think Stiverne is good enough to expose him.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> Given how many people are going for a KO by either guy, I wouldn't be at all surprised if it goes the distance. These fights have a way of defying our expectations.


I just think Wilder is a bit one dimensional but of course he is dangerous at any given moment. Stiverne is a counter puncher but I doubt he'll take many unnecessary risks. Both fighters have a lot to lose and I think they'll play it somewhat safe once they realize how dangerous the other one is.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

My money's still on the Wildman.

The Tuscaloosa Tornado.

The Slamma' From Alabama.



:smile


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> My money's still on the Wildman.
> 
> The Tuscaloosa Tornado.
> 
> ...


Avy bet?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> Avy bet?


Not a chance !

It 'aint ovah 'till it's ovah. :smile


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> So what does @*Reppin501* know that the rest of us don't?
> 
> I can see voting for Stiverne by KO, because he's really quite skilled and has good power, but if he CAN'T take Wilder out, then in what alternate universe does he last 12 rounds against "The Slamma' From Alabama" ? (AKA "The Tuscaloosa Tornado" )


I'm a Wilder fan, I'm pulling for him, but think he could get dropped a couple times but make it the distance. I hope I'm wrong, I will be pulling for Deontay...but from a sheer betting/picking perspective I think Stiverne is the safe bet.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Hard one to call, anything could happen, wouldn't surprise me to see either of them winning by devastating KO. I leaning towards Stiverne to survive a few rough moments and come out on top.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I'm a Wilder fan, I'm pulling for him, but think he could get dropped a couple times but make it the distance. I hope I'm wrong, I will be pulling for Deontay...but from a sheer betting/picking perspective I think Stiverne is the safe bet.


Or you could just be a really clever bastard !

If you're wrong, no one will remember, but if you're right, you become the official "Boxtradamus" around here for the entire next year. :yep


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

In a fight like this i'm always going with the guy who is proven.

We really don't know what Wilder is made of, he has that awesome power, but how many times in the heavyweight division have we seen big guys rack up impressive records against cream puffs, only to be flattened when taking a massive step up in class.

Stiverne has taken his licks against a dangerous puncher in Areolla, and impressed me how he dealt with him.

This fight is really about Wilder, if he's what his promoters say then he will win, if he isn't then he will lose, and lose violently.

I think Stiverne wins, and wins in spectacular fashion.

That said, I hope i'm wrong as Wilder being the real deal would be wonderful for boxing, but we've been stung by guys like wilder too many times in the past to get carried away with all the hoopla over a shiny ko record, I feel.


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

Hard for me to handicap this fight when considering the untested qualities of Deontay Wilder. 

What I do find telling is the poll results where nearly everyone is predicting knockout with the slight edge to Stiverne. Seemingly, people are going with the more proven commodity over the unknown. Intelligent posters we have here who are putting their money on the more battle-tested man and aren't necessarily being caught up in Wilder's hype train.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Windmill is going to get brutally sparked out. This isn't Dustin Nichols, or Harold Sconiers, this is a top 5 heavyweight. Stiverne KO in 1 or 2.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Biggest name on Wilders resume still is Charlie Z

That being said is the UBF belt on the line?


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder wins by a sensational highlight reel KO.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> Biggest name on Wilders resume still is Charlie Z
> 
> That being said is the UBF belt on the line?


That win has been reversed by a subsequent UBF board meeting.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Mr. Brain said:


> That win has been reversed by a subsequent UBF board meeting.


not according to official sources

http://officialubf.blogspot.nl/p/offical-top-10-p4p.html


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> not according to official sources
> 
> http://officialubf.blogspot.nl/p/offical-top-10-p4p.html


Obviously a bogus website. They all want to be Charlie, but they can't be Charlie.

They spelled Goat wrong.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd like Wilder to take this but there are just so many unanswered questions.
I can see Stiverne catching him right down the pipe but I also think Wilder will have been getting some serious sparring done to get the rounds in.It's not that hard to find good sparring partners who fight like Stiverne does so Wilder has to cut out the looping hooks and make sure he stays side on.

The levels make this look a gimme for Stiverne,but no way am I going to rule out a Wilder victory.Him against Fury next would be nice.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'd like Wilder to take this but there are just so many unanswered questions.
> I can see Stiverne catching him right down the pipe but I also think Wilder will have been getting some serious sparring done to get the rounds in.It's not that hard to find good sparring partners who fight like Stiverne does so *Wilder has to cut out the looping hooks and make sure he stays side on.*
> 
> The levels make this look a gimme for Stiverne,but no way am I going to rule out a Wilder victory.Him against Fury next would be nice.


That's a very good point. Wilder needs to tighten up the middle, where Stiverne is most dangerous.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> That's a very good point. Wilder needs to tighten up the middle, where Stiverne is most dangerous.


That's the danger mate.He has a bad tendency to stand straight on when he thinks he's in control and that's where I think Stiverne is as bad a match up for him as people say vice versa.
Looping hooks are something that should only be done when the time is absolutely right and not a main source of attack.If Wilder doesn't keep his back foot steady and stay at an angle at all times he'll go over like a tree.Balance is absolutely essential against a counter puncher no matter if you think you have him pinned or not.
I wouldn't be surprised if you see a round where they both hit the deck.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I think Stiverne mid to late round KO, between 5 and 9. 

He's just more proven than Wilder. Proven against good opposition, proven chin against guys who can crack a bit, proven past four rounds etc. Wilder is just one big question mark, even his noted power isn't really proven against a decent chin or defense so even that can be questioned. 

I think Stiverne knocks him out with a check hook off the ropes.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Stiverne talking Wilder while rocking the England football tracksuit - G move, that. This is certainly a 50/50 fight for sure.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Every time I see that KO of Scott I laugh it's just ridiculous how he went down so easily. Wilder is such an unknown he has undoubted natural talent but several years into his career, after 32 wins he could be the next champion or another Seth Mitchell type fighter, he's such an enigma. Nobody knows how good or bad he really is, not even him. Am looking forward to this fight just to finally get an answer to the question, how good is Wilder?


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


>


If I want to see Wilder's pad work, I just take a look at his recordlist :bart


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Robney said:


> If I want to see Wilder's pad work, I just take a look at his recordlist :bart


:haye


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> Every time I see that KO of Scott I laugh it's just ridiculous how he went down so easily. Wilder is such an unknown he has undoubted natural talent but several years into his career, after 32 wins he could be the next champion or another Seth Mitchell type fighter, he's such an enigma. Nobody knows how good or bad he really is, not even him. Am looking forward to this fight just to finally get an answer to the question, how good is Wilder?


That was a dive surely. Journeyman Gavern lasted 4, a guy like Stiverne is not going down.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Man this is a tough fight to call....


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I have great respect for Stiverne as a fighter, for many reasons, and I've long said he has a "reasonable" chance against Wilder. We all can agree that Stiverne's only chance is to be the aggressor, driving Wilder backwards. While Wilder's footwork in general is excellent (incredibly good, in fact, despite what the haterz will claim) he does still have occasional balance problems when pressured. And of course he has not been pressured ENOUGH yet for us to really assess him.
> 
> I started to give Stiverne an even better chance after studying his amateur bouts more carefully, and seeing how well he can work off the front foot when he wants to, even against fighters with a long reach. Stiverne doesn't seem to be as fast as he was back then, but surely he still has the muscle memory to fight that way.
> 
> ...


He's so straight on at times though mate.It should be natural to him to be showing less of himself.
That video worries me more than encourages me now.
I tried Muay Thai when I was on holiday and I just couldn't do it because it's taken me years to get out of the habit of standing straight when I get tired on the bag so my hips were killing me trying to strike from a straight on stance.
However inexperienced Deontay is,anyone fighting for a HW title should be able to punch without showing too much of himself.
That takes us back to what we discussed last night but I hadn't seen this vid.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> *He's so straight on at times though mate.It should be natural to him to be showing less of himself.*
> That video worries me more than encourages me now.
> I tried Muay Thai when I was on holiday and I just couldn't do it because it's taken me years to get out of the habit of standing straight when I get tired on the bag so my hips were killing me trying to strike from a straight on stance.
> However inexperienced Deontay is,anyone fighting for a HW title should be able to punch without showing too much of himself.
> That takes us back to what we discussed last night but I hadn't seen this vid.


That's another valid point.

Stiverne probably WILL get a few brief opportunities. But like I wrote earlier, he'd better take his shot, then move in or out. If he tries to stay at midrange, I don't care how stationary Wilder might be, he's in trouble. Stiverne can bang, but he does NOT have true "1 punch" power. Also, while Wilder doesn't use much side-to-side movement, he is very, very good at moving backwards after taking his own shots. (except 2-3 times when he stumbled, which is definitely a concern) Watch the Greer fight, round one. Greer came at him like a bull on crystal meth, and Wilder was able to get safely away. - The same in many other, earlier fights. I suggest you watch Wilder vs Deondray Abron. Study how amazingly well Wilder attacks then gets away. It doesn't matter than Abron was a sack of potatoes with gloves on, just watch how Wilder moves.

I think Stiverne will probably get in a few good ones, early in the fight, but not enough to take Wilder out, and then he'll eventually pay the price for staying in the pocket. I guess a huge factor is Wilder's chin, which is definitely unproven, but not china like some haterz are so desperate to believe. Your point, above, started to worry me a little, but then I watch Wilder sparring, with his chin nicely tucked, and I feel a lot better again.

I'm still all-in on Wilder, but DAYUM this one is a nail-biter !


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

People say Wilder will win because of his reach. Wilder's not even that good at using his reach.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> That's another valid point.
> 
> Stiverne probably WILL get a few brief opportunities. But like I wrote earlier, he'd better take his shot, then move in or out. If he tries to stay at midrange, I don't care how stationary Wilder might be, he's in trouble. Stiverne can bang, but he does NOT have true "1 punch" power. Also, while Wilder doesn't use much side-to-side movement, he is very, very good at moving backwards after taking his own shots. (except 2-3 times when he stumbled, which is definitely a concern) Watch the Greer fight, round one. Greer came at him like a bull on crystal meth, and Wilder was able to get safely away. - The same in many other, earlier fights. I suggest you watch Wilder vs Deondray Abron. Study how amazingly well Wilder attacks then gets away. It doesn't matter than Abron was a sack of potatoes with gloves on, just watch how Wilder moves.
> 
> ...







one punch power may not be needed to ko deontay wilder

his opponent in the video looks like a 5'11" lhw

supposedly, wilder has been hurt badly in sparring as well(or so the stiverne camp claims)

i plan on live betting bermane after round three or four.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Executioner said:


>


[/QUOTE]

That shit is so cringeworthy


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Abraham said:


> Let's not forget that Wilder couldn't even KO Charlie Z.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

@Cableaddict are you kidding me? Stiverne doesn't have 1 punch power? There are very very very few fighters even at HW who can land a true 1 punch ko without throwing a combination but Stiverne has a clean 1 punch ko vs Austin and a clean 1 punch ko vs Manswell and he has more vs lesser opposition. Also he's the only guy to really knock Arreola out and Arreola can take a punch Vitali amde him quit but didn't come close to really knock him out


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Every day closer to the fight is a day where Cable loses confidence in Wilder.
The only thing I can hope is that atleast one of them shows good skills.

Going to be a fucking bummer if one of them gets stopped in the first 2 rounds.
Most desirable situations would be either Wilder outboxing Stiverne and stopping him late or Stiverne showing he can be an effective pressure fighter in the pros and stop Wilder.
Problem is that Stiverne is only able to show his pressuring skills in the pro if Wilder can actually box/move.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> @*Cableaddict* are you kidding me? Stiverne doesn't have 1 punch power? There are very very very few fighters even at HW who can land a true 1 punch ko without throwing a combination *but Stiverne has a clean 1 punch ko vs Austin* and a clean 1 punch ko vs Manswell and he has more vs lesser opposition. Also he's the only guy to really knock Arreola out and Arreola can take a punch Vitali amde him quit but didn't come close to really knock him out


Stiverne hit Austin with the kitchen sink, and he didn't go down. The final KO was 1-punch, but Austin was already beat up by that time. I haven't seen the manswell fight, but I've seen plenty of fights where Stiverne unloaded big flurries on a guy and he didn't go down. Including Arreola. True 1-punch power means Shavers, Foreman, Wilder, Butterbean's OH right....

It's also kinda' funny you would use Austin and Manswell as examples, since those are the kind of opponents Wilder has destroyed, and then the haterz claim we don't know if he really has power because that's all he's faced. (Not that you're one of the haterz, obviously not, but you see my point.)

Just remember how much you've been talking up Stiverne (granted, a very good / dangerous fighter) on Sunday, when he's lying in a pool of blood & oil in the middle of the canvas. If there's one really SAFE bet regarding this fight, it's that all of the folks predicting a Stiverne KO are suddenly going to claim he was never much at all, and continue to say Wilder has yet to face a credible opponent.

You can bet on it. :smile


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> Every day closer to the fight is a day where Cable loses confidence in Wilder. .


:huh I realize you have absolutely no grasp on reality, but now you're just making stuff up. :rolleyes


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Show me one KO where Shavers ended it with a single punch.
The left hook he hit Lyle hit was sickening, but Lyle got up and won.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Stiverne hit Austin with the kitchen sink, and he didn't go down. The final KO was 1-punch, but Austin was already beat up by that time. I haven't seen the manswell fight, but I've seen plenty of fights where Stiverne unloaded big flurries on a guy and he didn't go down. Including Arreola. True 1-punch power means Shavers, Foreman, Wilder, Butterbean's OH right....
> 
> It's also kinda' funny you would use Austin and Manswell as examples, since those are the kind of opponents Wilder has destroyed, and then the haterz claim we don't know if he really has power because that's all he's faced. (Not that you're one of the haterz, obviously not, but you see my point.)
> 
> ...


Stiverne hit Austin only with single shots throughout the fight Austin wasn't beat down by volume the amount of clean shots that he got hit with were very few but those few shots were enough that's true 1 punch power. 
Arreola has a great chin. Manswell is a journeyman but not a horrible journeyman and while he gets stopepd it's usually not by single punches.
If you doubt Stiverne's power who has Wilder knocked out? The same Manswell who also got knocked out by Stiverne? kelvin price whose best win is Danny Williams and I don't even hate Wilder for that fight it was his first semi decent opponent but not a ko to brag about. Harrison who is a gatekeeper who is pretty certain to get knocked out in all the fights he loses? Liakhovich who is shot to shit and has as much wear and tear as any active fighter who go stopped even in his better days and ways comign off of a horrific ko loss to Helenius and a beating by then unkown underdog jennings?
Scott who went down against Chisora?
Gavern who gets stopped regularly and he didn't even knock gavern out he made him quit.
Nicolai Firtha?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

dyna said:


> Show me one KO where Shavers ended it with a single punch.
> The left hook he hit Lyle hit was sickening, but Lyle got up and won.


Tbf


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Tbf
> 
> [video=youtube;6VsAhEugnsc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VsAhEugnsc


I guess that's Shavers only one punch KO on film though


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

dyna said:


> I guess that's Shavers only one punch KO on film though


Yeah I don't know another


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Wilder by ko. 

Im hearing theyve hardly sold any tickets so those planning on going. Dont pay full price


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

I voted Wilder by KO but I take it back after seeing just how glass Deontay's chin is, him being doubled over constantly in the AM's by Romanov and doing the chicken dance for half the fight. Very unsure about it but I now predict Stiverne to break that glass.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

RDJ said:


> I voted Wilder by KO but I take it back after seeing just how glass Deontay's chin is, him being doubled over constantly in the AM's by Romanov and doing the chicken dance for half the fight. Very unsure about it but I now predict Stiverne to break that glass.


He's gonna break it. Arreola landed some great punches against him and it didn't really phase him at all. I thought Arreola did more damage than he did when the fight was live, but I rewatched it last night and he didn't do shit. Stiverne takes this clown down.


----------



## The Body Snatcher (Jun 27, 2014)

This is a true 50-50 tossup fight that's going to look like a disgusting mismatch after the fact. Whoever wins is gonna win BIG.

Stiverne likes to lay on the ropes and try to shoulder roll, which is just BEGGING for a big sloppy Bronze Bomb to the face. Howeve, Wilder has zero defense and Stiverne can uncork a nasty right hand out of nowhere, and we've all seen the results when Wilder gets touched. Heck, Wilder is so open that Zelenoff landed at least one quality body shot, and Stiverne is clearly drilling the "roll under the overhand right and break the ribs with a left hook." 

I'm going with Stiverne by KO inside 6 rounds because the odds are like 6-1 which is ridiculous.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Wilder is annoying and loud but he comes across as dead serious here. Stiverne looks nervous when Wilder is talking but then gets dark as fuck as usual. Sometimes I can't tell if it's from a need to retaliate or just genuine thirst for a victory. Damn that staredown lasted forever.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted, but here's Stiverne's sole loss, a 4th round TKO. The stoppage was pretty shit, but Stiverne was eating overhand rights and getting backed up against the ropes in his shell waiting for counters.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Stiverne fairly confident. Wilder had power, speed, and size and it is the HW division but Stiverne is probably a class above in terms of skill-set.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

This chubster seemed to have little problem closing the distance and tagging Wilder in his last bout.


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

God Wilder is talking epic shit. I'm going to LOL myself to death if he gets KTFO.


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

I really got a feeling that Wilder is going to get knocked out early.

The reason why Stiverne seems to be a more well rounded fighter than Wilder if Bermaine takes away his right hand Wilder has nothing


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

This is interesting, ESB and CHB both have Stiverne, the bookies have Wilder.


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> That's another valid point.
> 
> Stiverne probably WILL get a few brief opportunities. But like I wrote earlier, he'd better take his shot, then move in or out. If he tries to stay at midrange, I don't care how stationary Wilder might be, he's in trouble. Stiverne can bang, but he does NOT have true "1 punch" power. Also, while Wilder doesn't use much side-to-side movement, he is very, very good at moving backwards after taking his own shots. (except 2-3 times when he stumbled, which is definitely a concern) Watch the Greer fight, round one. Greer came at him like a bull on crystal meth, and Wilder was able to get safely away. - The same in many other, earlier fights. I suggest you watch Wilder vs Deondray Abron. Study how amazingly well Wilder attacks then gets away. It doesn't matter than Abron was a sack of potatoes with gloves on, just watch how Wilder moves.
> 
> ...


This a wild fight but one thing I got feeling Bermaine will be able to take a wilder shot but Wilder wont be able to take a shot from Stiverne


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

McGrain said:


> This is interesting, ESB and CHB both have Stiverne, the bookies have Wilder.


Bookies probably expecting the casual/big public to look at Wilders KO record and bet on him.
Those odds can still change though, if an enormous amount of people are going to bet on Stiverne the odds will probably move closer to 1-1. Bookies always looking to make money no matter the result.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but here's Stiverne's sole loss, a 4th round TKO. The stoppage was pretty shit, but Stiverne was eating overhand rights and getting backed up against the ropes in his shell waiting for counters.


awful stoppage. That could have been an amazing round/fight. Stiverne put the ref in a tough spot though


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Why was Demetrice King allowed to hold the ropes and throw punches

http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/Rules_of_Boxing
"You cannot throw a punch while holding on to the ropes to gain leverage"


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Wilder is an insanely talented trash talker I know I'll egt shit for this but he reminds me of Ali in his trash talking. Him vs Fury would be marketing gold the press conferences would be insane and with their styles it would probably be a sloppy super exciting HW brawl as well.
Sometimes i thought Stiverne just does the trash talking because it was the last conference and he had to and at moments i really thought he meant what he said but Wilder came across super confident like I've very rarely seen. Tbh he would be great for Americna if he were to win allthough I'm more of a Stiverne fan


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but here's Stiverne's sole loss, a 4th round TKO. The stoppage was pretty shit, but Stiverne was eating overhand rights and getting backed up against the ropes in his shell waiting for counters.


Fair stoppage imo, this is 7/8 years ago so he has def improved. they must have a plan b to prevent such a stoppage from happening again.
My prediction:

tedious opening rounds, both jabbing not landing much, maybe Stiverne will try to land something big but it has no effect. around the 5-6 round Wilder goes for the knockout and gets brutally countered


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but here's Stiverne's sole loss, a 4th round TKO. The stoppage was pretty shit, but Stiverne was eating overhand rights and getting backed up against the ropes in his shell waiting for counters.


Fucking hell. I can't even justify that as a KO loss at all. What a horrendous stoppage. :verysad Fucking hate shit bag pussy referees like that. Too any of them around these days.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Bookies probably expecting the casual/big public to look at Wilders KO record and bet on him.
> Those odds can still change though, if an enormous amount of people are going to bet on Stiverne the odds will probably move closer to 1-1. Bookies always looking to make money no matter the result.


the biggest line movement will happen the day of the fight when books increase their limits.

the pinny limit right now is $700.00 but will be $2800 to $5600 on fight night. real punters will come in hard with multiple max bets simultaneously to get the best line ant the same time so the book cannot adjust.

imo, if you like stiverne live betting this fight after the fourth round is a great play becasue if wilder has not hurt bernmane in the first four the chances of him hurting him later is less. also, deontays speed should have him up on the cards in the fourth or fifth round increasing sitvernes odds.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Stiverne said he would take Wilder out in four rounds to preserve his record. I'll be curious to see if he makes that prediction come true as he did with his prediction against Arreola :think


----------



## cachibatches (Jun 4, 2013)

Stiverne early, easily, and brutally.

Those of us who have been calling Wilder a fraud all along will be vindicated.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm switching my vote to Stiverne by KO


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Did Wilder really just say "1-2-3 knockout by Stiverne"?

Dude is too fucking nervous :lol:


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm switching my vote to Stiverne by KO


What made you switch? The confidence of both fighters?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> What made you switch? The confidence of both fighters?


Wilder weighing in at 219 and watching some tape. Stiverne has a very good chin and he's hurt guys who are sturdy like Arreola. I think Stiverne may have problems consistently closing the distance, but he just has to do it once


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Stiverne coming in at 236 has me a little nervous, I must admit.

- But I'm still all in on a Wilder KO. Wilder has defensive skills that you guys obviously have not seen. (I give up trying to get folks to watch his earlier fights) - And Stiverne just doesn't have the punch output to stay in the pocket without getting destroyed.


Wilder KO, round 3 or 4.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I think this fight goes the distance and Stiverne wins, Ill be pulling for Deontay but I think Stiverne's experience will help him here. Either way this isn't the "end" for either guy, just the beginning. Either guy getting KO'd is nothing to be ashamed of as both are huge punchers, it can happen. I just hope for a good clean fight and a fair legitimate decision.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Stiverne stoppage.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

cachibatches said:


> Stiverne early, easily, and brutally.
> 
> Those of us who have been calling Wilder a fraud all along will be vindicated.


Yes sir. Good to see you around cachi!!!!!


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Wilder KO 6, but I really like Stiverne, so I'm kind of rooting for him. He doesn't talk shit too much. He seems to be about his business. I'd like to see him win. Though I think it would be better for boxing for Wilder to win to set up a Klitschko-Wilder fight. Wilder with his undefeated, but inflated professional record would sell. He has knocked out everyone he has faced and so on. He is taller than Wlad. All of this makes for a good match-up. I think he would have a better chance against Wlad with his long reach and dynamite punch. Stiverne is made to order for Wlad. Wlad beats them both, in my opinion, but Wlad-Wilder is more interesting to me.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Its a pretty safe bet that this wont last long either way. 

Im going wilder because i think he is a better athlete


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Simulating on the PS3 as we speak. It's usually right, even when I don't want it to be.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

My PS3 predicted a decision: 114-111, 113-112, 115-110 all to the winner by unanimous decision....*AND THE NEW*....

Stiverne down once in the 5th, Wilder twice in the 9th. Both had a similar connect percentage of 44 and 43 percent.

The middle rounds is where the judges saw the clearest Wilder rounds.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> My PS3 predicted a decision: 114-111, 113-112, 115-110 all to the winner by unanimous decision....*AND THE NEW*....
> 
> Stiverne down once in the 5th, Wilder twice in the 9th. Both had a similar connect percentage of 44 and 43 percent.
> 
> The middle rounds is where the judges saw the clearest Wilder rounds.


That's awesome, you should do these PS3 predictions for all the big fights. It will be hilarious if this prediction is at all accurate, hardly anyone is predicting a decision win for Wilder.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Boggle said:


> That's awesome, you should do these PS3 predictions for all the big fights. It will be hilarious if this prediction is at all accurate, hardly anyone is predicting a decision win for Wilder.


I bet the PS3 would have a better track record than Dwyer. :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Boggle said:


> That's awesome, you should do these PS3 predictions for all the big fights. It will be hilarious if this prediction is at all accurate, hardly anyone is predicting a decision win for Wilder.


Thanks, I used to do them all the time.



Cableaddict said:


> I bet the PS3 would have a better track record than Dwyer. :lol:


lol, probably. It's usually right on who wins but not method of victory. This is the record:

Matthysse-Peterson, Alexander-Maidana, Khan-Maidana, Garcia-Judah, Canelo-Trout, Mayweather-Cotto, Wlad-Haye, Bute-Froch, and Pacquiao-Bradley.

It was only wrong with Hopkins-Dawson and Dawson-Ward, I think. And maybe JMM-Bradley (officially anyway :smile )

Lol for Paulie-Broner I posted these pics.



Bogotazo said:


> The PS3 has spoken!


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

It's more real than the fight. More human than human.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Poor Paulie :-(


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

@Bogotazo, I remember someone posted a prediction for Donaire/Rigondeaux on YouTube. It had the full fight from Champion and everything. If I remember, Rigondeaux was easily beating Donaire until he ate a gigantic straight and was automatically knocked-out (without a count).

If I haven't posted it, I'm predicting Stiverne by KO in the 4th (overhand right).


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Boggle said:


> That's awesome, you should do these PS3 predictions for all the big fights. It will be hilarious if this prediction is at all accurate, hardly anyone is predicting a decision win for Wilder.


I wouldn't be surprised. Fights that seem to have an obvious outcome often turn out in the most unexpected ways. Haye vs Wlad for instance. Both fighters with huge power and shaky chins. Guaranteed knockout for one man or the other. What happened? Boring, one-sided points decision.

Hopefully this won't be the same, but I think both fighters will be understandably cautious in the opening rounds, Wilder especially.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

It's Ovah said:


> I wouldn't be surprised. Fights that seem to have an obvious outcome often turn out in the most unexpected ways. Haye vs Wlad for instance. Both fighters with huge power and shaky chins. Guaranteed knockout for one man or the other. What happened? Boring, one-sided points decision.
> 
> Hopefully this won't be the same, but I think both fighters will be understandably cautious in the opening rounds, Wilder especially.


That's a very truthy post. I have often thought the same, especially in regards to Haye vs Wlad. I was reading an old thread the other day where I think just ONE poster had predicted Wlad/Haye accurately. In retrospect, it all makes sense of course. Ya just never know, boxing can be an unpredictable sport.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone know how much left until the undercard starts?


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> My PS3 predicted a decision: 114-111, 113-112, 115-110 all to the winner by unanimous decision....*AND THE NEW*....
> 
> Stiverne down once in the 5th, Wilder twice in the 9th. Both had a similar connect percentage of 44 and 43 percent.
> 
> The middle rounds is where the judges saw the clearest Wilder rounds.


Could we possibly end discussion on mythical match ups through this system?


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

dyna said:


> Anyone know how much left until the undercard starts?


Undefeated Soviet vs. Garrett Wilson will likely be the most entertaining and competitive fight of the night, I think it's televised over here as well. :smile


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Really interested in this one.

I like the Hatian, and at 2-1, I really like him.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Someone needs to start the RbR thread

@ Sweethome_Bama could this be you?

It's almost fight time fellas:beer


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

WAR WILDMAN !


- but it's time to start sharpening my sepaku knife, just in case Stiverne manages to get one in there...... :yikes


----------



## BrotherMouzone (Oct 28, 2014)

Here is my prefight analysis and prediction for the Stiverne/Wilder fight: http://masterclassboxing.blogspot.com/2015/01/stiverne-vs-wilder-prefight-analysis.html


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Out of 82 people, the only one to get it right was @Executioner

:clap:


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Time to eat crow. Give me my shitty avatar. 2 months. :-(


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

genaro g said:


> What the shit I accidentally voted for stiverne by decision
> 
> Just for the record I'm going with Wilder decision because I think Stivernes experience will carry him, but I believe he will fight overly cautious and be in somewhat survival mode late. I could even see both fighters hurting eachother which will result in a slower more cautious, nerves type fight.
> 
> Wilder UD


I think I'm the only one who predicted a decision win.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> Out of 82 people, the only one to get it right was @Executioner
> 
> :clap:


One of the rare times I'm actually happy to be wrong. A points decision was impossible especially in his first match going past 4 rounds. Take a bow Wilder, really happy for this result.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Out of 82 people, the only one to get it right was @Executioner
> 
> :clap:


Nah I accidentally clicked Stiverne man. Fuck! At least I corrected that in my post.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> @Bogotazo, I remember someone posted a prediction for Donaire/Rigondeaux on YouTube. It had the full fight from Champion and everything. If I remember, Rigondeaux was easily beating Donaire until he ate a gigantic straight and was automatically knocked-out (without a count).
> 
> If I haven't posted it, I'm predicting Stiverne by KO in the 4th (overhand right).


Nice. Never got a round to liking Champion myself though, still loyal to Round 4.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

" - and the NEW ! ...... "



Take THAT, bitches!

Take it where the sun don't shine! :SOK :wales




:hammer:bluesuitartyarty:bluesuit:hammer



Ahhhhhh, it's a good day to be Cableaddict !!!!! :smile

(It's an even better day to be Deontay Wilder, but I'll take what I can get.)


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

- But I can't believe I actually bet on the UNDER ! 

I gotta' stop reading threads like this, and just go with my gut next time........


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Since this thread is asking for predictions, *I predict Wilder will win via KO probably in the 2nd* or 3rd round via over hand right. Stiverne likes to leave his left at his hip and pop the jab out. I think Wilder will come right over the top for a lights out win.


I was close


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KING said:


> Could we possibly end discussion on mythical match ups through this system?


:rofl I'd be down. I've got to say it's pretty reliable. The true difference is whether or not the values that you input are accurate. The system will play them out faithfully, but if you overrate or underestimate a fighter's quality in one or a few areas, it will throw it off. You also have to play a bit with the CPU settings to make it realistic. It's a careful numbers game. What I think the game does as a simulator is tie together all the individual attributes we can easily identify and package them into the dimensions of the fighters to give us a rough sketch of how the dynamics interact in the big picture, which is after all the most important and difficult part of trying to guess what would happen.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I gotta' get me one of them PS3's !!!!!!!!!


Holy cow.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I've said before, credit to Wilder if he can box to the late rounds.

And fuck Stiverne, bitch can't cut the ring off if his life depended on it.
Jason Gavern did a better job at closing the distance, only difference is that he can't take the shit Sitverne took.

But limited opponents are to be expected in the lower half of the top 10, so Wilder fits right in the top 5.
Also very Chisora-esque arm punching by Stiverne.

Now I can hope on Wlad sparking his shit in. :lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder Decesion
1	1.22%

@Executioner

Motherfucker :rofl


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm surprised even one guy got that prediction right. This was actually much more unlikely as the 12 rounder between Wlad and Haye back in 2011.

Nice prediction Execute :good


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Wilder by wide decision. He'll box Stiverne's socks off


:deal


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> :deal


Stiverne still had his socks on


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

dyna said:


> Stiverne still had his socks on


no, watch the HD version. he boxed his socks off


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

BigBone said:


> no, watch the HD version. he boxed his socks off


:lol:

You have to watch it it slo motion, with the sound off.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> :lol:
> 
> You have to watch it it slo motion, with the sound off.


Those damned soundwaves interfering with my vision. :fire

Somebody's going to get sued.


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

I almost jokingly wanted to say this will go the distance as I feel like that's what happens quite often in these big fights where someone is definitely supposed to KO'ed. Think Klitschko-Haye, Garcia-Matthysse, etc.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Props to @Executioner for being the only guy on the planet to call this fight correctly.

:lol:


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

genaro g said:


> What the shit I accidentally voted for stiverne by decision
> 
> Just for the record I'm going with Wilder decision because I think Stivernes experience will carry him, but I believe he will fight overly cautious and be in somewhat survival mode late. I could even see both fighters hurting eachother which will result in a slower more cautious, nerves type fight.
> 
> Wilder UD


Page 6.

Shitty that I misclicked. So far, looks like me, executioner and bigbone predicted a Wilder decision.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

thanks yall im just blessed


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Kieran said:


> Wilder is getting exposed. There will be glass. Can't wait.





JohnH said:


> The only way Wilder wins this is, is if Stiverne takes the dive as Malik Scott did.


Time to eat some crow boys and give the credit that is deserved to Wilder.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Time to eat some crow boys and give the credit that is deserved to Wilder.


Fair play. He impressed me. I may have been wrong.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

JohnH said:


> Fair play. He impressed me. I may have been wrong.


Fair enough, I don't hold it too much against those that still think he's flawed as it is true but it was a decent performance in a match that wasn't expected to go to the distance.


----------

